# 26"schwinn beach cruiser for sale



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

26" schwinn beach cruiser FOR SALE.....i was asking 400 but but throw out some offers .dont be shy  

























here is the bike
















































































































throw out some offers ..or buy now for 400


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

its a new one?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

yes


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

ITS A NICE CRUIZER BUT YOUR GOING TO BASICALLY DRAW EVEN WHAT U PUT INTO IT LET ME GUESS U PUT ABOUT $280.00 INTO IT RIMS BIENG THE MOST EXPENSIVE WHAT ABOUT $150.00 FOR RIMS GOOD LUCK SELLING IT FOR $400.00 IF U LET IT GO FOR THAT MUCH U CAME UP COOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by oaktownraider_@Dec 12 2010, 09:06 PM~19311470
> *ITS A NICE CRUIZER BUT YOUR GOING TO BASICALLY DRAW EVEN WHAT U PUT INTO IT LET ME GUESS U PUT ABOUT $280.00 INTO IT RIMS BIENG THE MOST EXPENSIVE WHAT ABOUT $150.00 FOR RIMS GOOD LUCK SELLING IT FOR $400.00 IF U LET IT GO FOR THAT MUCH U CAME UP COOL. :thumbsup:
> *


yup..well it comes with a recromed schwinn chaingour ,bars, kickstand and the ,extra set of wheels,and some schwinn grips...i know i wont get 400 for it but im trying to start out high so then people will drp the price as they always do


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

offers ?anyone?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

?


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

well if your giving all the other extra parts then $400.00 is a good price i wouldnt go any lower than that unless your in need of quick cash i hope you get the rite price bro.it's a hella nice cruizer with extras. :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

NO E WBEING PARTED OUT ...;LET ME KNOW WHAT U NEED


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Clean ass bike i got 200 cash


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Triple7_@Dec 17 2010, 01:34 PM~19353375
> *Clean ass bike i got 200 cash
> *


IM PARTING IT OUT NOW...SO LET ME KNOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

how much for them 144 spoke rims?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 18 2010, 06:27 AM~19359387
> *how much for them 144 spoke rims?
> *


WELL THE RIMS WRE ONLY ON THE BIKE ABOU A WEEK .UNTILL I TOOK IT ALL APRT....BUT ILL LET THE RIMS AND TYERS GO FOR 75$ PICK UP ONLY ..OR 100 WITH SHIPPING..


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 18 2010, 09:43 AM~19360051
> *WELL THE RIMS WRE ONLY ON THE BIKE ABOU A WEEK .UNTILL I TOOK IT ALL APRT....BUT ILL LET THE RIMS AND TYERS GO FOR 75$ PICK UP ONLY ..OR 100 WITH SHIPPING..
> *


cool where u located at?


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

ORANGE COUNTY CA
\


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 18 2010, 10:47 AM~19360411
> *ORANGE COUNTY CA
> \
> *


orale how far is that frm chino ca kuz i got fam put there and they comin to az this week maybe they can stop n pik up the wheels


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

maybe 20 mins awy ..but it depends how far in


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Dec 18 2010, 02:29 PM~19361748
> *maybe 20 mins awy ..but it depends how far in
> *


well they'll be goin east bound and how much u want for the frame also


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

well shipping is like 30 and i want 60 for the frame


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

lots of schwinn parts...except the bars,rack,light,seat but both the seatpost is schwinn,
and the pedals


----------

